# Things change......even with the Amish



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

When I was growing up I never actually lived here, but both of my grandparents lived here. Since my parents moved a lot, this area became a 'constant' in my life. I have noticed some changes among the Amish. Here are a couple things I have noticed........

1. Shoes.......Even women and children used to have to wear these ugly, clunky black leather 'ankle-high' lace-up shoes. Now, most often, they are wearing black sneakers.....and..(gasp)......children and young ladies sometimes wear 'flip-flops.'

2. Telephones used to be forbidden. Now the Amish have a phone in the barn or 'workshop.' And they often have cell phones. (It is not unusual to see an Amish person driving their horse and buggy while talking on their cell phone.)

3. Photography used to be forbidden, Now when I go through the photography department of Walmart, most of the people in there are Amish. Recently I asked an older Amish gentleman about this.........he shrugged his shoulders, and said, "Well things change, but I don't want anyone taking MY picture!!"

I have noticed other changes...........it seems that even the Amish are not immune to changes.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre not against change. Just changes that serve no purpose or make things too easy that will make them lazy. I think they are being forced to change to keep younger people around.

We have some "tractor amish" around here. They have contractor businusses and pull their trailers with tractors. I dont get it. I know they dont like going too fast, but some of them drive huge 4 wheel drive cab tractors wit heat and ac. Those tractors probably cost more than a decent new truck. The cost of wearing out ag tires on asphault has to be more than the registration fees for a truck.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

lazyBum said:


> Theyre not against change. Just changes that serve no purpose or make things too easy that will make them lazy. I think they are being forced to change to keep younger people around.
> 
> Around here, some of the Amish contractors own their own trucks, trailers, bulldozers, etc.......but they will hire a driver to drive to the work sites.
> 
> ...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Here they use rubber tired tractors in Okla, They have cell phones. They also sear those rubber bglack sneakers, or flip flops. HATE THOSE THINGS.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I Live just northwest of You All in Southern Lorain/Northern Ashland counties. The Amish up here are mostly Schwartzentruber Amish, the most conservative Order. They do not use any type of phones, the buggies have no windshields, no solar, and they don't ride in vehicles, unless absolutely necessary. They don't ride bikes,and there attire is only Black/blue, except on Sundays,the men wear white shirts.. The Local Bishop/Church dictates their Ordnung ( rules, and guide to living). In Holmes,and Wayne counties, there are Old Order,New Order, Hutterite, and Mennonite. All of the different Orders, and communities Have different rules. They are just like You and I, only they try to keep away from 'worldly' things. Church,Family and community are the driving force behind their lifestyle. I admire the simplicity, of how they Live. Of all of the orders, the Schwartzentruber's, have the least amount of defection, from the Community.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have always wanted to visit the Amish and live with them for at least a week. I say week because I know they would kick me out but there are so many things I would love to learn 
from them. Cooking, sewing, garden, barn work, the list for me goes on and on. There is something about their quiet simplistic life style that appeals to me for some reason. I would even like to go and visit, always been a dream of mine, just to see for myself. So for those of you who get to live close up, you are the lucky ones. And some day, maybe I will make a road trip to come and visit ya'll.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I've seen at least a dozen or more Amish cookbooks, and I've noticed a common thread in all of them: loads and loads of SUGAR in many of the recipes.

I usually fiddle with those recipes and modify it to make it healthier for me. Otherwise, I love the simplicity of their cuisine. Their breads are awesome.

Cindilu, if your local library does not have an Amish cookbook or two, maybe they can get it for you "on loan" from another library in their system.


.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

CajunSunshine said:


> I've seen at least a dozen or more Amish cookbooks, and I've noticed a common thread in all of them: loads and loads of SUGAR in many of the recipes.
> 
> I usually fiddle with those recipes and modify it to make it healthier for me. Otherwise, I love the simplicity of their cuisine. Their breads are awesome.
> 
> ...


I used to live by a local family here that we pretty close to the Amish. They had 10 kids, made their own approved clothes, made their own food, gardened, had their own animals, had their own church etc. I used to tell guys years ago that wanted to date me. I homeschool my children, get my eggs from my own chickens, make my own bread from the wheat that I ground. Got my milk from my neighbors cow and had my own garden going on. The guys would run for cover, but largely this life style came from my local family living the next couple of blocks over. They became family to us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2014)

I lived and worked with Old Order Amish in Pennsylvania for several years..wish I'd been able to stay there...Many people have seen the movie, "Witness" and think that's what they're like...
..Their culture is intertwined with their religion .marriage is forever...premartital sex is a grave sin..the community is greater than the individual..charity and kindness among the community members is expected...Church is held every other Sunday at someone's farm..why? So that every other Sunday can be devoted to the community...visiting..They do not drive cars because that would encourage people to seek amusement away from their own area, diminishing community...

I spent many happy hours quilting, cooking, singing and visiting hundreds of homes...the Old Order Amish are no more noble than any other culture..they have their meanies and their wife-bashers...and alcoholics..the difference, IMHO, is that as a group, they try harder than most to be as pleasing to God as possible..


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We have alot around us and are good friends with two of the failies. You wont see any of those things with true old order Amish. What yo see now is minnonites, annababtist and new order amish. There are many differences though most look very similar. But true old order amish have gotten as far as a public phone and thats about it. lol


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Twp.Tom said:


> Of all of the orders, the Schwartzentruber's, have the least amount of defection, from the Community.


I was wondering how you verified this ?

...............

Schwartzentruber are also known to have a higher incidence of abuse than other sects. And because they shun modern ways more than the other sects they have less to live on.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> I was wondering how you verified this ?
> 
> ...............
> 
> Schwartzentruber are also known to have a higher incidence of abuse than other sects. And because they shun modern ways more than the other sects they have less to live on.


I don't know who did the studies.......but, supposedly, the retention rate for all Amish has never been higher than it is right now. And I have also read the Amish are increasing in numbers........due to large families and the retention rates. And I seem to hear about Amish appearing iin more and more places.

Just for the 'fun' of it, I will occasionally pick up a copy of 'The Budget,' It is a weekly newspaper for the Amish. A lot of it is 'correspondents' sending in their 'reports' of what is happening in their area. There are 'settlements' all over the world.......especially Central and South America.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

One person (obviously, there are several in this area)........he attended the same church as me......he was raised Amish, but never joined the church. He told me that a documentary, 'The Devil's Playground, was a very accurate depiction of what the rumaspringa is like for Amish teenagers.

For those who may be interested, I will try to put a link in here......

http://www.snagfilms.com/films/title/devils_playground


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

The Amish are the fastest growing religion in the world right now. Many people are leaving behind te city life and adapting to Amish or minnonite life. They also retain a much higher number of ther followers. Meaning they have less followers become heathans for the world. I think they are great. Like I said. Two of our best family friends are of the Amish lifestyle called Annababtist. Basicly ultra conservative Amish. We have a great time with them. Though they are trying hard I would never convert to them for a couple of reasons. One. They claim they focus an live under the new covenant not the old so they pretty much make most of the old testement null and void. But they hold many of their traditions from the old testement. So basicly it doesnt count unless it applies to their lifestyle. Second they dress the way they do to make a statement about their faith. Yet Jesus never set himself apart from the people. He was right among them. Wearing the dress of the day. So they base that on legalism. Cutting off the collar of their shirts and the cuffs ect.. The woman wear long hot dresses and bonnets. Nothing wrong with that. But nowhere is it commanded they do so other than in church. And I like their beleifs on te family structure. They live the same as my wife and I do. Im head of the house and she submits to what I think is best. And Christ is head of me. That doesnt mean I make all the decisions but we talk about them and come up with a plan together. But if we cant agree then she trust that I will make the right decisions. Thats how the bible says we are to be and its worked 15 years. lol. Thats why many relatiosnships today fail. You cant have two chiefs nor can a man where the skirt in the family. It just isnt to be structured that way. But anyway. They are great people and we have a great time together. But I couldnt do it for those few aspects. The bible is in harmony from old to new. And not one jot or tittle shall pass away from it.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Schwartzentruber are also known to have a higher incidence of abuse than other sects. And because they shun modern ways more than the other sects they have less to live on.



I was wondering how you verified this ?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Vahomesteaders said:


> ....nor can a man where the skirt in the family.


I don't know about that. These fellas wear their skirts just fine doncha think? LOL


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

bostonlesley said:


> y...
> 
> I spent many happy hours quilting, cooking, singing and visiting hundreds of homes...the Old Order Amish are no more noble than any other culture..they have their meanies and their wife-bashers...and alcoholics..the difference, IMHO, is that as a group, they try harder than most to be as pleasing to God as possible..


Yes, they have their occasional 'meanies'...........Last year a few ended up in prison over
'beard-cutting' assaults. When I mentioned the incident to a couple Amish people......they had no sympathy for the ones going to prison......and they made the comment....."He was just trying to start his own cult."

http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/amish-members-sentenced-to-prison-in-beard-cutting-attacks/


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Tommyice said:


> I don't know about that. These fellas wear their skirts just fine doncha think? LOL


lol. Hey im 50% Irish 25% german and 25% cherokee. I got nothing against the kilts. But if they were them and act like the female in the relationship then we got problems.


----------



## Lazydaisy67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just a small history lesson. The Amish order broke off from the Mennonites with a man named Joseph Amman. The Mennonites were a group who broke away from the Catholic church during the reformation with a former Catholic monk named Menno Simons, There were other anabaptist leaders at the time, but the largest group adopted the name Mennonites from Menno Simons. The premiss of their break away from followers of Luther was the belief in "believers baptism" which means when a person has the ability to know what they're doing and can make the choice to be baptized for themselves. This is the "anabaptists" movement under which there are many Christian denominations today, including Baptists. There were other reasons as well but this is nutshell version. The word Anabaptist does not indicate a 'lifestyle', it is a belief. 

The Amish broke away from the Mennonites because of nit picky things mostly, but generally wanted to maintain a segregated community and because of a difference of opinion on the severity and length of time of the"ban" on excommunicated members. The Anabaptists were also Biblical Pacifists, meaning that God said "Thou shalt not kill" and they took that literally and wouldn't fight in wars. This ticked off a lot of kings and queens in Europe and, along with the witch hunt from the Catholic church, they migrated to the U.S. in search of religious freedom. This is when my great-grandparents came to this country.

The biggest difference today between the Mennonites and most Amish is that the Mennonites believe they have assurance of their salvation after they have accepted Jesus as their Savior and the Amish believe that nobody can really know if they will go to heaven. Not all Amish adhere as strictly to this belief as they used to and there has been an evangelical movement among some Amish which is kind of kept hush, hush from the Bishops and others in the community. 

I think there are many reasons for the changes in the Amish communities now. Some have to do with being able to earn a living from farming and getting equipment to help do that, but I think other changes have come to keep members, still others, like flip flops instead of leather boots, because it's harder to find suppliers. Bishops are the final authority for all decisions and some younger bishops are a little more liberal than others. The Amish are moving in small groups to many places across the U.S. because farmland is getting hard to find and as they move around, they change their covenants according to what is needed. 

I am still a member of the Mennonite church even though I don't live in an area where there is one. I admire the sense of family, community and 'separatism' of the Amish because I've seen almost all of those deeply held beliefs drop along the wayside in the Mennonite church. Not ALL Mennonites, of course, but many. 

I think the statement that Amish is the fastest growing "religion" in the world is somewhat false. The biggest reason is because the Amish don't send missionaries to other countries. The Mennonites do, but not Amish. Also, most "English" people find that they can't leave behind all the things they have nor do they generally have agreement with the religious beliefs. The Amish are understandably suspicious of outsiders who say they want to 'convert' and even though they have sometimes allowed a person to try, they almost always go back to their former lives. There's a big difference between living a separate and old fashioned lifestyle and adapting a whole new religious belief system. The biggest growth in the U.S. is in the Mormon church followed by the "Word of Faith" churches. The fastest growing "world religion" is Islam. 

I suppose change is inevitable in this day and age, but I admire a group of people who can hold fast to their beliefs, in any age, against all odds and fast-paced changes going on around them. 
Just think, if anything "bad" happens, the Amish will hardly notice, lol!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

We have a large population of Amish/Mennonite around here. I had looked at several of their properties when I was on my house hunt. The one thing I've readily noticed is the heavy favoritism of modern conveniences for the men to use in their work, but the women are left to do all of the household chores the old way.

I've also gleaned a few facts when it comes to their little retail store. Here, their "all the same size loaves of homemade bread" are made from frozen bread dough that they buy at the local Save a Lot. And many of the pints of veggies that are sold, for $3+each, come from gallon cans that are re-canned.

When I went to the Amish made furniture store they pulled out a binder full of printed slicks to look at when they didn't have the item I was looking for. I've yet to see any Amish furniture makers around here. I have seen one family that makes gazebos though.

I also thought it quite odd that one of the properties I looked at was also selling their jelly/jam business for an additional price. They told me how they distribute all along the east coast. Yet, when I was there, at the height of summer, there was no fruit growing. The warehouse had no supplies of canning jars, lids or labels, and no more than 2 dozen finished jars of jelly. There was no fruit in the cooler and the kitchen consisted of a large stove and a couple of kettles. 

I think they have a good racket going, selling to the "English" and laughing all the way to the bank. But, hey, they have to get the money from somewhere to buy up the large chunks of land that they do.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

billooo2 said:


> When I was growing up I never actually lived here, but both of my grandparents lived here. Since my parents moved a lot, this area became a 'constant' in my life. I have noticed some changes among the Amish. Here are a couple things I have noticed........
> 
> 1. Shoes.......Even women and children used to have to wear these ugly, clunky black leather 'ankle-high' lace-up shoes. Now, most often, they are wearing black sneakers.....and..(gasp)......children and young ladies sometimes wear 'flip-flops.'
> 
> ...


I heard of an Amish small engine repairman as the community he and his family belong to currently allow use of gasoline powered equipment provided that it is horse drawn.

The "Englishman" who told me of it said the Amish man showed him his horse drawn combine modified with a four cylinder Briggs lawn and garden tractor engine as he rebuilt the engine on my friends riding mower.

He said that the same community changed their Ordnung a couple decades ago to allow use of plastics and NOAA weather radios within their community also.

In another decade or so as more Amish youth fail to return after their rumspringa , you will probably see more Amish Ordnungs revised so that the only traditionally Amish facets will be the hats, pacifist beard style and use of German language as voluntary aspects as the religion becomes more like other mainstream religions in hopes of retaining their youth within their faith.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Around here, at least the contractors and wood-workers, say that they have changed some the rules (power tools, electricity in the workshops) is driven by economic reasons. They say that if they only used hand tools.......it would take a lot longer.......and their prices would not be competitive.

Also, there is less and less farm land available for new farmers.....so they have looked to other occupations........carpenters, etc.

And since they now use gas engines........there are more options available......a couple of the Stihl dealerships are owned and run by Amish. And the best place for used tractors is Gingrich Tractor .....yep, Amish owned.


----------

